# A/V Receiver suggestions for KEF Q900/Q600/Q300, etc .. ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all .. I need A/V Receiver suggestions for use in my HT room ...

I'll most probably be using the following KEF speakers for a 7 channel configuration: 2x Q900, Q600c, 2x Q300, 2x Q800DS ..

I got dual PSA XV15 for subs ..

And my room is about 18 feet x 22 feet ..

My main use for this room with be for movies and TV shows, although I may also occasionally play PS4, etc .. Music doesn't come in this room's usage though .. My primary front seating in the room is about 14 feet away from the projector screen ..

Onkyo NR818 was one A/V Receiver I was considering, but this is solely because its generally recommended .. I have no idea if it will be able to drive these speakers/subs in an 18 feet x 22 feet or not ..

So need suggestions


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Onkyo NR818 I now feel probably just doesn't have enough juice to drive those speakers at higher volumes in my 18x22 feet room ..

So here's a new list:

Onkyo-929
Denon-X4000
Denon-X4311ci
Marantz SR7007

First 3 are more preferred as they have XT32 .. I don't necessarily need 9 channels right now, but I wonder which is more recommended for an 18 x 22 feet room, between the two Denon's I've listed ..

Better control for dual subs makes the Denon-X4000 stand out here .. Not sure if Denon 4311 also has this feature or not ..

Need your advice people ! ..


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone ... ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 929 and 818 have identical amplification sections. either one would have no issues driving your speakers. The Denon X4000 has a less powerful amp section


----------

